# NGD: Ormsby HypeMachine Spalty Burly - Seriously pic heavy!



## capoeiraesp (Jan 9, 2014)

Pics first!







































That's how you do a bolt-on neck joint

















The family.









SPECS:
- 6 String Multiscale
- Tasmanian Blackwood body
- Spalt/Burl Maple top with black binding
- 3 piece rock maple neck with ebony veneers
- cocobolo fretboard
- stainless steel frets and mother of pearl side dots
- custom Ormsby pickups - Nunchucker A8 & De La Creme
- Hipshot locking tuners and volume/tone controls

I haven't had this for too long (only just arrived back from Perth to Melbourne last night) but so far I am absolutely impressed. First class workmanship as always; Ormsby Test Approved Neck Pocket and the fretwork is just perfect. The woods POP under the high gloss lacquer and I get lost looking at the top piece.  The Tasmanian Blackwood body gives it a comfortable weight and warm resonance and the cocobolo fretboard is slick with beautiful textures. 
Compared to the black limba and swamp ash bodies on the other two, the Tasmanian Blackwood is the heaviest. There was a little buffing compound dust around the strap lock recess but that was removed easily.

As far as high gain tone goes when comparing it to my SX6, which has the same bridge pickup (nunchucker A8), the Hype has more low mids and a bit more high end punch. Obviously I need some more time with this beast to give a better evaluation. Loving the sustain!

Overall, I'm as happy as a pig in it's own filth!


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks gorgeous, HNGD!
I especially dig the QR-code on the back 

how long is the scale on this beauty?


----------



## ramses (Jan 9, 2014)

Spalt/burl maple top, and cocobolo fretboard?? ...  


Dude, that is an amazing guitar. Congratulations.

Now I feel like an idiot for not trying to get into the 2014 run.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 9, 2014)

That is so much win!


----------



## asher (Jan 9, 2014)

What an incredible set of spalt pieces (well, piece - that headstock is amazing too). Absolutely gorgeous. HNGD!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh my


----------



## NickS (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks amazing!!

That top is incredible


----------



## mphsc (Jan 9, 2014)

crikers! Congrats man, looks phenomenal.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 10, 2014)

Is it just me or do these ormsby guitars give anyone else way more GAS than the black machines


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 10, 2014)

Gorgeous guitar but is this really an ERG? Just seems like a fanned fret 6 string.


----------



## Erockomania (Jan 10, 2014)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 10, 2014)

MrSleepwalker said:


> Looks gorgeous, HNGD!
> I especially dig the QR-code on the back
> 
> how long is the scale on this beauty?



25.5"-27.5?". not sure on the exact measurement there.




xwmucradiox said:


> Gorgeous guitar but is this really an ERG? Just seems like a fanned fret 6 string.



Yeah, I decided to put in this thread purely because it's multiscale. I only tune it to drop C but it plays like butter and the sustain and harmonics are just nuts! 
Expect some videos of a fair few different players in the next few days.


----------



## The Shred (Jan 10, 2014)

That is pure sex. Holy shit I'm so jealous right now...HNGD man!


----------



## Watty (Jan 10, 2014)

And with my 3,000th post.....

I do declare this guitar ....ing amazing. Can't wait for mine to be done in several months!


----------



## Doulton (Jan 10, 2014)

Hngd! Ormsby is quickly becoming my favorite brand with all these natural tops.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 10, 2014)

The guitar is simply amazing.
Love the spec and the woods.
HNGD!!!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 10, 2014)

That thing is a work of art!!! Happy NGD!!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 10, 2014)

OH S..T ! I can "like" only once 

That spalted top is the more beautiful I've ever seen  

I'm jealous, Congratulations !


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 10, 2014)

Whoa! That is gorgeous, man!  Big congrats!!


----------



## Minoin (Jan 10, 2014)

That top is absolutely amazing! Im happy this wood was in Perry's capable hands, because it came out absolutely sick!


----------



## vansinn (Jan 10, 2014)

Very neat, Perry certainly knows his trade 
I can only imagine the crispiness of this longer scaled low string while keeping the high end with more fullness than on a perpendicular fretted long-scale (though I'd prefer the perp at 5th or 7th).


----------



## krismaciejewski (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautifull!


----------



## muffinbutton (Jan 10, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> 25.5"-27.5?". not sure on the exact measurement there.



Are all three of your ormsby's the same scale?


----------



## Aris_T (Jan 10, 2014)

Awesomeness in wooden form! HNGD!


----------



## jahosy (Jan 10, 2014)

That top.... it's probably the first spalted maple i've seen done in this manner. 

And the rest of it.... PERFECTION!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 10, 2014)

muffinbutton said:


> Are all three of your ormsby's the same scale?



Yep. The 7 extends slightly longer though.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 10, 2014)

Wait a minute....a custom guitar from an independent builder with no flaws? 

Congrats!


----------



## ormsby guitars (Jan 11, 2014)

MetalDaze said:


> Wait a minute....a custom guitar from an independent builder with no flaws?
> 
> Congrats!



In all fairness, there was a tiny bit of buffing compound left near the base of the recessed strap button that needed to be wiped off by the client. Ive offered him a full refund if he isnt happy. He seems to be ignoring my emails.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 11, 2014)

First I've heard of a refund being offered. You deleted my FB rants.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 11, 2014)

All 3 are just stunning ! Gonna have check the web site & hopefully not drool too much lol


----------



## ormsby guitars (Jan 11, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> First I've heard of a refund being offered. You deleted my FB rants.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 11, 2014)

sifi2112 said:


> All 3 are just stunning ! Gonna have check the web site & hopefully not drool too much lol



Probably best visiting the Facebook page instead.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 11, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> In all fairness, there was a tiny bit of buffing compound left near the base of the recessed strap button that needed to be wiped off by the client. Ive offered him a full refund if he isnt happy. He seems to be ignoring my emails.



Where is the gap in the neck pocket to fit your spare plectrums in?

I may not agree on the idea but the guitar looks flawless, has stunning wood and you guys offer some of the best communication in the business. Not to mention how punctual and on time your builds are. With all the recent drama with lutheirs over the last year or two its so relieving to see a builder put so much work and love into every guitar with the customer's satisfaction the main priority. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## ikarus (Jan 11, 2014)

HNGD, this looks really awesome!


----------



## geofreesun (Jan 11, 2014)

so sick! me jelly. congrats on that cool top!


----------



## wigger (Jan 11, 2014)

HNGD! these guitars look gorgeous :O


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 11, 2014)

Got some videos coming in soon!


----------



## tsar nicholas (Jan 12, 2014)

this is one of the coolest guitars I've seen this year! Big up!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 12, 2014)

Took some fresher snaps in nice late afternoon light today.


----------



## danresn (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I need an Ormsby


----------



## Domselis (Jan 12, 2014)

Guitar looks nice and all.But I will never give my money to those who make profit by copying others...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 12, 2014)

Ormsby is such an epic builder. This HypeMachine looks great


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 12, 2014)

Domselis said:


> Guitar looks nice and all.But I will never give my money to those who make profit by copying others...



That's ok, dude. One of the dudes on the run has a b2 and b7, so each to their own.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 12, 2014)

danresn said:


> I think I need an Ormsby



There's an Etherial owner on the 2014 run 


DAT fretwork!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 13, 2014)

amazing guitars bro! I really wanna get to get an Ormsby! This isnt helping my GASS


----------



## absolutorigin (Jan 13, 2014)

Absolute perfection. I'm loving these more than the Blackmachines.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 13, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 14, 2014)

I wish i could play one of these in person. Perry's work looks nothing short of amazing.


----------



## theo (Jan 14, 2014)

After having played this guitar over the weekend I'm even MORE stoked for my own hype to be finished 

Congrats on the sick guitar Mat and thanks for letting me come play it


----------



## ormsby guitars (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Brian. Your guitars have had me wasting precious building time while I perve all over them  

Theo, just think how this week would have been if circumstances where different for you early last year  oh well... 2014!!


----------



## jeremyb (Jan 14, 2014)

That is seriously beautiful work man!


----------



## Katash (Jan 14, 2014)

Holy damn...... what a beauty. All three in your first pic.
Don't know much about Ormsby - australian?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 14, 2014)

Amazing Ormsby guitar and excellent work with coordinating on the run Mat


----------



## knagy0325 (Jan 14, 2014)

Wooooowwwww! This looks amazing!!!! HNGD!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 14, 2014)

What the serious f*ck!?! 

Unbelievably gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this, looks great


----------



## theo (Jan 14, 2014)

ormsby guitars said:


> Theo, just think how this week would have been if circumstances where different for you early last year  oh well... 2014!!



Oohh I have had that thought many times Perry, That's ok though.
All's well that ends well, This is going to end really ....in' well


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 15, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Amazing Ormsby guitar and excellent work with coordinating on the run Mat



Welcome back!
Can't wait to hear from you when yours arrives. That thing is a beast.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 18, 2014)

Domselis said:


> Guitar looks nice and all.But I will never give my money to those who make profit by copying others...



So, you'd never by a strat shaped guitar except from Fender or a LP shaped guitar except from Gibson? That's awesome bro; you get bonus life points. Don't spend them all in one place.


----------



## Domselis (Jun 12, 2014)

Ben.Last said:


> So, you'd never by a strat shaped guitar except from Fender or a LP shaped guitar except from Gibson? That's awesome bro; you get bonus life points. Don't spend them all in one place.



No wonder this guy got banned. I simply dont like the whole HypeMachine idea. There is pretty much nothing different form actual BM. Even the name is somewhat implying that this instrument is going along the Blackmachine path, so to speak. Im not trying to offend the builders or the work they put in these beautiful instruments. What i want to say is that I like original designs. Everyone knows that Jackson Soloist is somewhat based on original Strat design, but no one really thinks that way about the guitar. It's a Soloist and thats the end of the story. Same goes for lots and lots of other guitars, that are somewhat based on Strats, Teles, even Flying Vs. 

Peace


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 12, 2014)

Let's see...

Different headstock
Way more custom options open to the person who's spending their hard earned money 
Multiscale 6ers and an open option on others
Very, very similar but not the same body (not the strongest argument) 
Custom pickups wound to the customer's choice

And most importantly...
Available for purchase 
Easy, open communication with the builder any day of the week
Easy monthly payments
And I'm probably forgetting some other things. 
Edit:
Loads of photos and videos on build progress.
Meetups for guys to try an Ormsby out before there's is done so they can decide on pickups, neck carves etc. 

Sorry, mate, your argument really is lacking a bit of evidence to support it. 

So HYPED for my 2014!


----------



## narad (Jun 12, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Let's see...
> ...
> Sorry, mate, your argument really is lacking a bit of evidence to support it.



But his argument isn't centered on the customer service -- that's irrelevant -- it's centered on the design. But I won't get into that - NGDs are not places for rehashing old debates.


----------



## asher (Jun 12, 2014)

Especially when he's bumping a 5 month old thread to do it.


----------



## r1tu4l (Jun 12, 2014)

So: these guys are getting amazingly made guitars from a well known builder - and you are more concerned with the 'purity of an original design'? Sounds like code for 'me really wants one - but cant afford one'. If you were in any way serious about guitars - you would want to play one of these surely?


----------



## r1tu4l (Jun 12, 2014)

And - you have a whole thread where you are designing some guitar that totally rips off numerous guitar designs:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...59556-need-some-help-people-who-can-draw.html

First post is "So here's the deal. I'm building a sevenstring for myself but I'm pretty stuck at one point- the headstock. I have some ideas, but I need someone to realise them. The main one is sorta Parker-Blackmachine-Skervesen-ish with some stuff that has to do with ancient daggers (I know I know, pretty cheezy,still diggin them). Could any of you guys draw me a real-sized headstock? It would just make my life so much easier!!! I'll drop the ideas I've been working on in a few minutes."

Ummmmm - doesn't that imply that you are ripping off 3 makers in your design?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 12, 2014)

Let's fix this with something awesome and positive.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 13, 2014)

I have no idea how I missed this thread either, this guitar is pure class!

I'd totally buy an Ormsby, but I sadly have zero dollars for such an endeavor. :C


----------



## TimSE (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 21, 2014)

Domselis said:


> No wonder this guy got banned. I simply dont like the whole HypeMachine idea. There is pretty much nothing different form actual BM. Even the name is somewhat implying that this instrument is going along the Blackmachine path, so to speak. Im not trying to offend the builders or the work they put in these beautiful instruments. What i want to say is that I like original designs. Everyone knows that Jackson Soloist is somewhat based on original Strat design, but no one really thinks that way about the guitar. It's a Soloist and thats the end of the story. Same goes for lots and lots of other guitars, that are somewhat based on Strats, Teles, even Flying Vs.
> 
> Peace



Actually I got banned for insulting a homophobe, so... congrats. I still managed to come back and reply in more timely fashion than you.

Your point is... dumb. The Soloist isn't an original design, which is apparently your biggest requirement. Do you really think that dumb people didn't bitch and moan about Jackson "ripping off" Fender when they first released it???


----------



## GRIZ (Jun 21, 2014)

the picture with three guitars - the one on the right. what wood is that????

anyway, the new guitar is freaking gorgeous. i am going to check these guys out


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jun 21, 2014)

HNGD man, got some crazy Ormsby gas now haha. The Spalt/Burl Maple top looks insane!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 21, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> the picture with three guitars - the one on the right. what wood is that????
> 
> anyway, the new guitar is freaking gorgeous. i am going to check these guys out



That's a burl walnut veneer. Crazy ey? I built that in Ormsby's guitar building course. Possibly the best 8 days I have ever had.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jun 21, 2014)

^^^ that guitar is magnificent. Currently in my possession, single handedly convinced me to start putting away money for the building course.

Love the new guitar Mat, H(belated)NGD!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 21, 2014)

Glad you're happy! I'm gonna have to get into another course sometime. Maybe 2015 we can do one together?


----------



## in-pursuit (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm in! Are there any scheduled though? Nothing listed on the site atm


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 22, 2014)

Lol people making that 'its a copy' argument again? Its about as much of a blackmachine copy as a blackmachine is an RG copy. Alot of guitar designs out there are "heavily influenced" by other existing designs. 

Ormsby isn't making a carbon copy that says "Blackmachine" on it so I honestly have no problem. If someone does, they can just call up doug and order a custom Blackmachine.

Owait, you cant! 

If theres a big demand for something but no supply, someone is gonna fill it!


----------



## Kroaton (Jun 23, 2014)

Damn you for having both this one and the melted popsickle Ormsby.

Awesome guitar man, happy NGD.


----------



## khoirus (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, are you in melbourne? if you dont mind (sorry:b), can i try them? i would love to try one for reference. im around swanston street. im here for holiday for lil while. 
Btw, that thing is MEGA gorgeous!! @@


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey dude, this is certainly a unique request. How long are you here for?
I'll be hosting a meet up for dudes in a few weeks time here in Melbourne but if you're only here short term I could possibly swing it.


----------



## Benjyy (Sep 29, 2014)

Damnn! Nice collection


----------



## slim231990 (Sep 29, 2014)

WOW prob one of the most beautiful tops l've ever seen congrats


----------



## DaltonH (Oct 4, 2014)

...


----------

